# Personalized plates (Tags)



## henrytt (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking to get a personalized tags, need some suggestion or ideas


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm ordering "****box" in NY shortly, guess you could use it in NJ if ya wanted to


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

henrytt said:


> Looking to get a personalized tags, need some suggestion or ideas


Doesn't taking suggestions defeat the concept of "personalized"? :banghead:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Late__Apex said:


> Doesn't taking suggestions defeat the concept of "personalized"? :banghead:


Go with your instinct. Or your user name


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Late__Apex said:


> Doesn't taking suggestions defeat the concept of "personalized"? :banghead:


+1. LOL.


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Im audi


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

Nokids


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Is that what you ended up doing for the rear bumper? Or is that a photoshop?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

thats a PS.
but ill be doing it 
what u think?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

With some nice double walled tips and the car lower it would look pretty good.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Coils will be comming soon 
what tips should i get?
PM me haha i feel that im stealing the thread...


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Also my "DJ / Artist" Name. 

Originally from Chicago... :what:

[ And the that frame was only on during football season... On Sundays ]


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


>


Still the best


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You make me smile =)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's not every day you see a tt with a flux capacitor


----------

